# اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش



## بموا الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش فكرة جهنمية 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وأنا موجود فى احد المنتديات وقعت على كنز ..

.. ولكن ارجو من الادارة عدم مسح الموضوع وتقولولى احنا منتدى محترم وكده حرام والكلام الكبير ده

واكتشفت شي خطير قد يحل مشكلة الكثييييييييييييييير من الأعضاء وكفاية مكاسب لموبينيل وكليك

ها عرفتوا ايه هو الموضوع أكيد لأنه واضح من عنوان الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههه

المهم ..
يا أخوتى الافاضل الكرام 

جايب لكم طريقه تتكلموا بيها ببلاش من غير ماتكسب منكم موبينيل ولا فودافون

فيه طريقة رووووووعة ومجنوووووونه تستطيع التحدث بيها ببلاش 
وما يتحسبش عليك ولا مليم ولا تشحن بجنيه واحد حتى 

الطريقة :
جيبوا ورقة وقلم :
أول السطر : خلى الموبايل على الشاحن ( ينفع مع كل أنواع الموبايلات ) 
اقفل جهاز المحمول
بعد ساعة افتح المحمول وهو على الشاحن ( بالضبط بعد ساعه )
اخرج الشريحة .. 
امسحها بقماش مبلله بالبنزين ( بنزين وليس جاز )
انقعها بكوب ماء دافيء وحط عليها ملعقة جنزبيل
الجنزبيل عشان تروح ريحة البنزين 
رجع الشريحة للموبايل وهو برضه على الشاحن
أدخل رقمك السري وشغل الموبايل
..
.
.
.
.
.
.


























































































































































تانى











تانى








.
.
.ممكن ما يشتغلش من اول مرة خليك وراه
.
.

وهاتلاقى الشريحه بتطلع اشكال غريبه على الشاشه ده لو الشاشه نورت اساسا
طبعا هاتستخدم التليفون الارضى لأن شريحة الموبايل اتحرقت 
وبكده مش هاتصرفوا ولا قرش على المكالمات لآنك هاتتكلم من خط ارضى
وكل مكالماتك على الثابت ويا دار ما دخلك شر 
وخلى شركات الموبايل تتحسر عليكم 
ايه رايكم ؟؟ حركه حلوه صحيح ؟؟


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

*عارف لو كنت قولت غير كده
كنت​*:t32: :t32: :t32:​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

لا ناصح وموفر 
ههههههههههههههه
بس ياترى لم نكون فى الشارع او مكان مفهوش تليفون ارضى وفى حاجة مهمة نعمل اية


----------



## ماجنيتو (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

very fuunny


----------



## noraa (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

يا نصيحك  اية الجمال والدلال دة:yaka:


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*



بموا الحزين قال:


> ا
> ايه رايكم ؟؟ حركه حلوه صحيح ؟؟


*مش الحركة حلوة لا دأنت الى حلو خالص*
*مشكور على الموضوع*​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

ههههههههههههههههه

قديمه :beee:


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

:11:


----------



## maria123 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتكلم من موبايلك ببلاش*

ههههههههه
حلوة


----------

